# Rainbow shark is missing all of its fins. suggestions on how to make sure he heals?



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

I came back from a trip to see the family and to my suprise one of my rainbow sharks was dead, and the other was missing all of his fins. apparently my three rainbow sharks got into a battle royal while i was away and only one walked away unscathed. I immediately moved the living rainbow shark to a 5 gal hospital tank. i put some stress coat in the water and a bubbler. I am worried that he might not survive. is there anything else I can do to help speed up the healing process of my fish?? thanks


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

oh and I also came back to find that one of my platys had literally had its eye ripped out!!! (crazy right?) he is still swimming around and eating and he seems to be fine except he doesnt school with the other fish anymore. can fish survive with one eye? (I want to make him a little eye patch but my girlfriend told me I was stupid) =D


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Well you found out the hard way that 3 sharks don't work. They can be very territorial. Lots of water changes might help the hurt shark, depending on how far down the damage is on the fins. Keep his water pristine to help defray any secondary infections.

The platy that lost an eye can survive and do well as long as you keep up with water changes and don't let any of the parameters get out of whack. Platies don't school anyway so that isn't a problem.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

susankat said:


> Well you found out the hard way that 3 sharks don't work. They can be very territorial. Lots of water changes might help the hurt shark, depending on how far down the damage is on the fins. Keep his water pristine to help defray any secondary infections.
> 
> The platy that lost an eye can survive and do well as long as you keep up with water changes and don't let any of the parameters get out of whack. Platies don't school anyway so that isn't a problem.


thanks man appreciate the advice. so fresh treated water should keep him from getting any infections? his fins are pretty bad. and I asked at the pet shop if it was okay to get multiple sharks in one tank and they said the bigger the school of sharks the less aggressive they are, so I got three. and the eye of the platy could get infected if I let the water go is what youre saying? my water stays super clean so that shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

As Susan had said you've learned somthing the hard way, keep fish long enough and your likely to see some serious dammage to a fish or two.
One of a fishes amazing abilitys is regrowth, and your doing the right thing.
I have 2 fancy goldfish that have each lost an eye (one from bring trapped, and one from attack), and a Bala shark that I rescued that lost almost all of it's fins to disease. All are doing fine. The eyes don't grow back, but fins, scales and meat will.
Once had a 10+ inch albino Oscar that was found behind the fish tank, covered in cat hair and chewed on by our cat. It had been there for several hours, it was thrown back in the tank and thought dead.... An hour later my wife went in and it was alive. It lived a long time after....
I use NovAqua for treatment in these cases (double dose or more)


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh yeah... Not all "sharks" deal with small groups. Like cichlids to few can be a problem, enough and they give up the fight.
Bala sharks are shoalers and like to be with others, actually the best way to keep them.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Doc these are rainbow sharks and are territorial. I imagine if you wanted a group of them you would have to have a fairly large tank and have quite a few. I couldn't keep 2 in a 75 gal as they fought all the time.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Um yeah, I think that's what I'm saying...
LFS often have to many fish crammed in a tank, and the fish "give up the fight" so to speak. To many for territory? I'm suggesting why they said rainbows would be ok.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

he did not make it =( but thanks for the advice. I was told the 55 gallon would be enough room for three sharks, but they fought over the same ornament ofcourse.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Problem is with some lfs as like petco and petsmart you can't always go by what they say. Most are not people with fish and just there to make money. If you want good advice from lfs find a good shop that deals in nothing but fish.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

susankat said:


> Problem is with some lfs as like petco and petsmart you can't always go by what they say. Most are not people with fish and just there to make money. If you want good advice from lfs find a good shop that deals in nothing but fish.


Yea I got these guys at petsmart and the people I have dealt with all owned fish tanks and have given great advice for everything except my sharks. I'm keeping the one shark that survived in the tank and that's it for sharks. Sometimes you just have to learn the hard way


----------

